# TS55 REQ recall



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

You should see tomorrow that the saw is being recalled due to the fact that the blade is not retracting correctly. 
Supposedly all saws are affected


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That seems to be a rumor. I can't get any confirmation from my sources. 

I have been told of some cases about that, but it was quickly resolved.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

They have already taken them off the shelves today and will release info tomorrow.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:shutup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine had the issue. It was the fastfix blade change gizmo was catching on a small indentation on the blade casing. would have been a very simple fix but I goto my dealer about 5x a week so was easy to just swap it out.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It seems my Makita doesn't have this issues :shutup::devil2:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

greg24k said:


> It seems my Makita doesn't have this issues :shutup::devil2:


That's because the Makita don't have cool features like fastfix lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is not a recall. They are inspecting inventory to see if there are any more out there with the issue, that way they can take care of it, instead of having to deal with shipping stuff back and forth.

I guess they are now requesting consumers that own the saw to call Festool. If there is a problem, yo they'll solve it.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It is not a recall. They are inspecting inventory to see if there are any more out there with the issue, that way they can take care of it, instead of having to deal with shipping stuff back and forth.
> 
> I guess they are now requesting consumers that own the saw to call Festool. If there is a problem, yo they'll solve it.


Check out my hook while my DJ revolves it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Rustbucket said:


> Check out my hook while my DJ revolves it.


I knew there were other cool people here.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I knew there were other cool people here.


Other? Does he have a mouse in his pocket?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> Other? Does he have a mouse in his pocket?


...or is he just glad to see you. :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just got contacted by my dealer to say there's a recall. He forgot I swapped mine out already.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

The mod over on FOG says discontinue use of the saw immediately and contact festal.
I was about to get one and now looks like will have to go with the old saw


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah my dealer is having to send all in stock ones back too. My new one dont suffer that issue. Hopefully its not another issue.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine seems to retract just fine. Is it an obvious problem? I have only had it for a few weeks.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

alboston said:


> Mine seems to retract just fine. Is it an obvious problem? I have only had it for a few weeks.


Yes, it is obvious. I got mine several months before release and noticed it hanging up some. With a bit of use it went away. It seems to be a clearance issue with the fast fix. I believe Festool knows what ones may have an issue (by build date) and are checking all saws in inventory plus checking with current owners of the saws.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah the part that's hits is so close to not hitting its unreal. It's a difference of a hair and like Darcy says would prob sort its self after getting caught up a few times.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Even Ferraris catch fire sometimes. :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

greg24k said:


> It seems my Makita doesn't have this issues :shutup::devil2:


Mine is doing fine too:whistling


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It is not a recall. They are inspecting inventory to see if there are any more out there with the issue, that way they can take care of it, instead of having to deal with shipping stuff back and forth.
> 
> I guess they are now requesting consumers that own the saw to call Festool. If there is a problem, yo they'll solve it.





Rustbucket said:


> Check out my hook while my DJ revolves it.


(Whispering)Too Cold! Too Cold!


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

MKnAs Dad said:


> (Whispering)Too Cold! Too Cold!


We out. Word to your mother.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

My dealer said they sent all there's back too. Is it the new design? They said it happened with their demo a couple times then never again.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> My dealer said they sent all there's back too. Is it the new design? They said it happened with their demo a couple times then never again.


There was no difference between the Fast-fix and plunge mechanism on the R vs. the old 55. I don't have mine close to me, but it was literally a few thousands clearance issue that would let it hang up. Almost looked like a seam on the injection molded plastic was causing it. 

After a little use, it went away. I can see why they are worried, if someone picks up the saw off the rail with the blade hanging out.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

What I find interesting is the new saw offers so little of an upgrade over the old why even buy it? I have a TS 55 that I got in 08 and it still works great. If you want to upgrade go buy a Mafell. Festool copied many of their features and tried to incorporate them into their new saw.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Craftmark said:


> What I find interesting is the new saw offers so little of an upgrade over the old why even buy it? I have a TS 55 that I got in 08 and it still works great. If you want to upgrade go buy a Mafell. Festool copied many of their features and tried to incorporate them into their new saw.


Well when you can upgrade for less than $100 it's worth it. I upgraded for the minute adjustment alone. Love the way I can go from being on the track and of the track and have very easy way to figure and what measurement I should be at. I heard a lot of people say the -1 degree adjustment is nice too but I never needed use of that but it's there if I do.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Well when you can upgrade for less than $100 it's worth it. I upgraded for the minute adjustment alone. Love the way I can go from being on the track and of the track and have very easy way to figure and what measurement I should be at. I heard a lot of people say the -1 degree adjustment is nice too but I never needed use of that but it's there if I do.


Yeah that's a Mafell feature that you are describing. How is the upgrade only $100? Does Festool give you a credit?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Craftmark said:


> Yeah that's a Mafell feature that you are describing. How is the upgrade only $100? Does Festool give you a credit?


Nope mo credit. Your allowed to sell your old tools. My upgrade was even less than $100 as I got a great price for mine used. 

I like the mafell tools but they ain't nothing without great service and I have heard nothing but bad things about the US mafell dealer. 

Plus the festool is cheaper and if I have a problem I have 4 dealers within a mile radius.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Plus the festool is cheaper and if I have a problem I have *4 dealers within a mile radius.*


Wow that's great. I have only one dealer on Oahu and they suck so bad I would never buy and thing of any value from them:no: So that leaves online buying then I have no service:no: so this is why I don't own more Festools.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Nope mo credit. Your allowed to sell your old tools. My upgrade was even less than $100 as I got a great price for mine used.
> 
> I like the mafell tools but they ain't nothing without great service and I have heard nothing but bad things about the US mafell dealer.
> 
> Plus the festool is cheaper and if I have a problem I have 4 dealers within a mile radius.


So the $100 upgrade price is your own experience? Then being able to go between track included depth and no track is the ultimate feature? You can't be serious. Yep the Festool is cheaper than the Mafell and its also half the tool. Do you have direct experience with Mafell USA? Can you tell me specifically what the issues where? Either someone gave you the Festool upgrade so you can talk other forum members into buying one or you are clueless? I'd like to see CT make it mandatory that any Festool tools that are given to members for free be fully disclosed. I look forward to when the Carvex is finally UL approved so all the chuckle heads that buy it under the same premiss will be right here telling us how great it is and it only cost $100 to upgrade to a junk tool. I've read some reviews about the Carvex by European craftsmen and they don't think it's a very good tool. That won't matter here.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Craftmark said:


> So the $100 upgrade price is your own experience? Then being able to go between track included depth and no track is the ultimate feature? You can't be serious. Yep the Festool is cheaper than the Mafell and its also half the tool. Do you have direct experience with Mafell USA? Can you tell me specifically what the issues where? Either someone gave you the Festool upgrade so you can talk other forum members into buying one or you are clueless? I'd like to see CT make it mandatory that any Festool tools that are given to members for free be fully disclosed. I look forward to when the Carvex is finally UL approved so all the chuckle heads that buy it under the same premiss will be right here telling us how great it is and it only cost $100 to upgrade to a junk tool. I've read some reviews about the Carvex by European craftsmen and they don't think it's a very good tool. That won't matter here.


I lived in the UK for 30 years. I have experience with a lot of european tools and I know contractors in the UK and US who own mafell and the US service sucks balls. Get on FOG and you will find many mafell user on there who also agree. 

The carvex is already UL approved and yes I know people in the UK and people in the US who have the carvex and love it. 

Yes all the tools I have from festool were free lmfao. But in reality you won't find a better tool that offers better customer service and numerous dealers spotted all over the place that hold their value like the festool do.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Yes all the tools I have from festool were free lmfao.


Your a team rider too:blink:


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I lived in the UK for 30 years. I have experience with a lot of european tools and I know contractors in the UK and US who own mafell and the US service sucks balls. Get on FOG and you will find many mafell user on there who also agree.
> 
> The carvex is already UL approved and yes I know people in the UK and people in the US who have the carvex and love it.
> 
> Yes all the tools I have from festool were free lmfao. But in reality you won't find a better tool that offers better customer service and numerous dealers spotted all over the place that hold their value like the festool do.


Yeah ok BC don't answer the questions just give me a bunch of BS. You know people...yeah so what's that matter? What people? You can't and won't answer my questions.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What do I need to answer. If you want to find the bad reviews for the mafell dealers go look your self. A good tool don't mean nothing without good customer service and that's why I won't by mafell. I like their tools don't get me wrong. 

Also If mafell is so great why do you own a festool?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The 100 buck upgrade comes from selling the old model and then buying the new one. You want to nit pick on someone for getting the new saw free (I did spend two days shooting a video for them) I am the one. Yes, I like the -1 and 47, the new outside splinter guard is nice, micro adjust depth is a real useful feature. 

You know why they came out with a new plunge saw? The old patent was running out, they wsnt to stay ahead of the pack.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The 100 buck upgrade comes from selling the old model and then buying the new one. You want to nit pick on someone for getting the new saw free (I did spend two days shooting a video for them) I am the one. Yes, I like the -1 and 47, the new outside splinter guard is nice, micro adjust depth is a real useful feature.
> 
> You know why they came out with a new plunge saw? The old patent was running out, they wsnt to stay ahead of the pack.


Hell ill shoot for 3 days for a free saw lol


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The 100 buck upgrade comes from selling the old model and then buying the new one. You want to nit pick on someone for getting the new saw free (I did spend two days shooting a video for them) I am the one. Yes, I like the -1 and 47, the new outside splinter guard is nice, micro adjust depth is a real useful feature.
> 
> You know why they came out with a new plunge saw? The old patent was running out, they wsnt to stay ahead of the pack.


They aren't at the head of the pack. That's my point. Mafell runs circled around Festool all day long. So service is soooo important? Get serious! I have in my possession ...the Domino, the TS55, the CT33, the 1010, 1400, and 2200, router, the 400 sander, MFT and I never had one of them in the shop for repairs. Hell I own a bunch of DeWalt and Makita tools that have never seen the shop either. So you are claiming the Festool service is so good? That would mean their tools are breaking which they are not. 

Yeah Darcy, so you are the one? What's that really mean? That you are so much better than the rest of us that Festool gives you free tools. Could it be you are a just a sell out? If you where really interested in owning the best track saw then you would own the Mafell. 

I'll put my work up against yours any time you want. What I won't do is give Festool a reach around just for yucks.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Craftmark said:


> They aren't at the head of the pack. That's my point. Mafell runs circled around Festool all day long. So service is soooo important? Get serious! I have in my possession ...the Domino, the TS55, the CT33, the 1010, 1400, and 2200, router, the 400 sander, MFT and I never had one of them in the shop for repairs. Hell I own a bunch of DeWalt and Makita tools that have never seen the shop either. So you are claiming the Festool service is so good? That would mean their tools are breaking which they are not.
> 
> Yeah Darcy, so you are the one? What's that really mean? That you are so much better than the rest of us that Festool gives you free tools. Could it be you are a just a sell out? If you where really interested in owning the best track saw then you would own the Mafell.
> 
> I'll put my work up against yours any time you want. What I won't do is give Festool a reach around just for yucks.


Tell them how you really feel lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like he tried to buy into festool and couldn't afford to keep buying into the system and decided to say mafell is the bestest in whole wide world and I'm gonna get my willy out to put it against yours any day of the week lol


Grow up dude.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Craftmark said:


> Could it be you are a just a sell out?


I want to sell out:blink: I getting tired of milling up MDF :surrender:
Stink the dust


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Got an email back from Debby at Festool USA today. They're still waiting for the Consumer Product Safety Commission (not sure what about).


Want to buy one for a job . But how long to wait .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone have news on recall . When will they let public buy them .


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I was really just about ready to start buying some Festool products at the end of this year. The first would have been either a tracksaw or the Carvex jigsaw. But this recall and the generally mediocre reviews of the Carvex have kept me away from the koolaid. I ordered a Makita tracksaw today, and the price difference between it and the TS55REQ that I can't buy even if I wanted to will be enough for me to buy an extra section of track and some accessories in the coming weeks.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

steex said:


> I was really just about ready to start buying some Festool products at the end of this year. The first would have been either a tracksaw or the Carvex jigsaw. But this recall and the generally mediocre reviews of the Carvex have kept me away from the koolaid. I ordered a Makita tracksaw today, and the price difference between it and the TS55REQ that I can't buy even if I wanted to will be enough for me to buy an extra section of track and some accessories in the coming weeks.


I think your going to like that Makita. I use mine all the time, without any issues.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

steex said:


> I was really just about ready to start buying some Festool products at the end of this year. The first would have been either a tracksaw or the Carvex jigsaw. But this recall and the generally mediocre reviews of the Carvex have kept me away from the koolaid. I ordered a Makita tracksaw today, and the price difference between it and the TS55REQ that I can't buy even if I wanted to will be enough for me to buy an extra section of track and some accessories in the coming weeks.


If you have work waiting on a track saw, that's a good decision.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

"We are pleased to report that the Consumer Product Safety Commission, in conjunction with Health Canada, has approved a corrective action plan for the TS 55 REQ, allowing us to proceed with the correction, and to get tools back in customer hands.

Tools that have already been received and repaired will begin shipping on Wednesday, October 2, departing our warehouse in the order in which they were received. If you haven’t received your tool within 7-10 days, please feel free to contact Festool Service at 1-800-554-8741. Shipments to Canada, Alaska and Hawaii may take longer. 

Tools received from October 1, forward will be processed and returned to customers, also in the order in which they were received.

If you are the owner of a Festool TS 55 REQ, and have not yet returned your tool to Festool, please *discontinue its use immediately* and proceed to our website at http://www.festoolusa.com/recall or call our TS hotline at (855) 784-9727 to view your options and arranged the return of your saw. 

On behalf of the entire Festool staff, we thank you for your patience during this process and apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.

Sincerely,

Michael Williams
Vice President of Marketing
Festool USA"

Copied from the FOG website. Posted with Shane's permission.

Tom


----------

